# المنتديات الإدارية > اقتراحات التطوير >  اقتراح ..

## ابو مؤمن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أقترح على سيادتكم أنشاء منتدى دينى ,, أو قسم خاص بالقرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة والصوتيات والمرئيات الاسلامية ..
وشكرا ..

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
العضو الكريم أبو مؤمن 
نشكرك على اقتراحك وسيتم بإذن الله فتح قسم خاص بالقرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة 
وذلك في قسم الشريعة الإسلامية 
جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## أم خطاب

ان شاء الله سيزهر المنتدى بهذا القسم باذنه تعالى شكرا للاقتراح وشكرا للتلبية

----------


## ابو مؤمن

*

*
* د / شيماء عطاالله  - على الاهتمام .. والرد ..* 
*والتأييد للفكرة من العضو / AsMaA TaWfEeQ

جزاكم الله خيرآ
*

----------


## ابو مؤمن

*جزاكم الله خيرا .. على تنفيذ الاقتراح ..*
*وانشاء قسم (* *القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة   )* ..
*ولكن اتمنى ان يتم نقل جميع الاسلاميات الخاصة بالقران والسنة النبوية الشريفة والموجودة فى قسم* * 	الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة الى هذا القسم ..*
*وجزانا الله واياكم خيرا .. وجعله فى ميزان حسناتنا جميعا ..*

----------


## dina fahmy

مشكوووووووووووووووور

----------

